# Tinks Photo Shoot With MattDe



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Well had these come through from saturday with Matt.

I now need help picking piccies 

And Again I would like to thank Matt for the day he was fantastic and Tink loved him was throughly cream crackerd though!!!

_http://www.debougegallery.co.uk/Images/tink/DSC_0250.jpg_

_http://www.debougegallery.co.uk/Images/tink/DSC_0245.jpg_

_http://www.debougegallery.co.uk/Images/tink/DSC_0220.jpg_

_http://www.debougegallery.co.uk/Images/tink/DSC_0156.jpg_

_http://www.debougegallery.co.uk/Images/tink/DSC_0127.jpg_

_http://www.debougegallery.co.uk/Images/tink/DSC_0124.jpg_

_http://www.debougegallery.co.uk/Images/tink/DSC_0115.jpg_

_http://www.debougegallery.co.uk/Images/tink/DSC_0098.jpg_

_http://www.debougegallery.co.uk/Images/tink/DSC_0087.jpg_

_http://www.debougegallery.co.uk/Images/tink/DSC_0042.jpg_

_http://www.debougegallery.co.uk/Images/tink/DSC_0032.jpg_

Now TBH I like all the pics but what are your faves?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

0245
0156
0127
0087

are my faves! beautiful beautiful photos!


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey Tinks magic,

I have to add this one to my favourites 










The OH thinks this one stands out from the set.










If you want any of the colour ones in B&W let me know.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

H Tinksmagic,

They are all gorgeous, I love that one of her in the play tunnel the most though but they are all lovely pics. 

Isn't he clever!

Izzie


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOh how nice... 

Loved them all....:smile:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They are all stunning and your baby is so so cute. I loved the black and white one and the one with just his tail showing in the waste basket but I think you should have the lot...!!


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

I love no 3, 7 and 8.
But I also love the one of Tink's tail hehe


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ooooohhh! So hard to choose - they're all amazing photos! Well done the talented Matt!:thumbup: And such a gorgeous subject to work with .
If I had to pick the last four are my absolute favourites esp. the black and white one.:thumbup:


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks all she has got lots to live up to at the show this weekend!

Shes just scared me to death with her first fir ball!

Going to get some printed and thinking about the black and white one on canvas! 


Thanks all for the lovely commens


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

Awww how cute is she! I love them all but have to agree with Matt's OH on the favourite picture


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

would say 5 and 7


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

I love the black and white one it is so pretty and I do hve a soft spot for black and white pictures anyway. I really like the one where you can only see Tinks' tail as well


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

adorable! Such great photos Matt! I wish you were in southern Florida!


----------

